# NHS staff discount on everything



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We appreciate what all NHS staff are doing, going out of their ways and risking their own life to keep our nation on their feet.

Therefore, at Coffee Omega we have decided to offer all NHS staff 10% off everything on our site.

There are few exclusions:



valid NHS email needs to be active


email associated with the account can only be used once


1 product per order


offer valid until end if May 2020


cannot be used in conjunction with any other offers


Use the following discount code at checkout: * nhsheros2020*

Once ordered before shipment we will require you to valid the NHS email by replying back to the order confirmation.

www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

